# Installation of spamassasin,clamv with sendmail on freebsd



## enweniwe (Jul 21, 2010)

I am new to working with freebsd and I want I step by step procedure on installation of spamassassin and clamv with sendmail on freebsd to relay only outgoing mails.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 21, 2010)

This is not the helpdesk. We all 'want' things, but what have you done to make this happen already?


----------



## enweniwe (Jul 21, 2010)

I have gotten and installed freebsd v8 on my system. but i do not know how to proceed with requirement and installation of the remaining software cos I have some instructions that are not quite clear to me


----------



## enweniwe (Jul 21, 2010)

I have installed the freebsd but do not know how to proceed with the requirements and installatiion of the rest


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 21, 2010)

As always, the Handbook is the first place to look when installing ports/packages: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ - in this case chapter 4: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## enweniwe (Aug 4, 2010)

I downloaded the ports.tar.gz from freebsd.org and did tar -xvzf ports.tar.gz in /usr and /usr/ports was created. I downloaded mysql-5.1.49-freebsd7.0-i386.tar.gz on to /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try running make install in /usr/ports/databases/mysql51-server and I get error 
couldn't fetch it -please try to retrieve this
port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles and try again
Error code 1
stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql51-server


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 4, 2010)

Rtfm as DuchDaemon suggested


----------



## enweniwe (Aug 4, 2010)

i've RTFM but it is explicit it enough on the installation proccess of ports from ports.tar.gz or mysql server. Please I need specific guide help and not something generic as with the document.


----------



## gilinko (Aug 4, 2010)

enweniwe said:
			
		

> i've RTFM but it is not explicit enough on the installation proccess of ports from ports.tar.gz or on mysql server. Please I need specific guide help and not something generic as with the document.



If you are looking for a specific guide for this and as you say in you first post you are new to FreeBSD you should probably be looking at some bought services or pay someone to do it for you. As stated, this is _not_ a helpdesk and the documentation is very good compared to other free operating systems. If you don't understand them and what they say, I fear that you have strayed a bit from what you can handle.


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 4, 2010)

`man portsnap`

read the handbook. start with the history and philosophy. The read on how to install ports.

From there read the docs for spamassassin and clamv.

Finally read this:
http://catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html


----------



## qsecofr (Aug 5, 2010)

I found a workable tutorial at http://www.onlamp.com.  Uses mimdefang, spamassassin, clamav with sendmail.  It was quite a while ago on an older release.  But it worked as advertised from the very first.  I'd recommend greylisting be added to your mail server too.  Can't recommend it enough - it's worked so well for me.


----------

